# First Pro hormone cycle advice



## Karl1466867948 (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi

My aim is basically to get a cover model body. I have been using Creatine, HMB, Glutamine and a coctail of these with whey and simple carbs after a work out. My diet is pretty good and I have seen pretty good results on these and put on about 1.5 stone(21 pounds) in 3 months. I want to get the best results possible Are prohormones the way forward? If so which ones and how do i take them? Should I continue to take creatine etc. As cheap as possible would be good as well as im a student!

If anyone could help with some advice that would be amazing.

Thanks


----------



## richtries1466867920 (Apr 2, 2004)

Age?

Years training?

Stats? (height/weight/bodyfat)

Rough outlay of diet . . .


----------



## Karl1466867948 (Oct 26, 2008)

Hey

Thanks for your reply

I will be 20 in about a month or so. I used to train a bit a few years ago but stopped and have been back training again for the last 4 months quite heavily. I am 6ft, weigh 11 stone (154 pounds) not much bodyfat, not sure of the percentage but im guessing between 10 and 12%. In terms of diet im eating every 2-3 hours with about 150g of protein per day with multivitamins and minerals, keeping fat levels reasonably high to increase testosterone.

I have called a few places that sell pro hormones and offer an advice service but they all suggest different things and they all say there is no need for pct or taking anythng alongside the pro hormones. One offered M1T and said there was no need for any PCT which I thought would be pretty harsh on my test levels and liver but only know what ive read on forums.

Cheers


----------



## mrhulahoop (Oct 29, 2006)

Pro hormones often work, but if your eating right, training right and having plently of rest, i don't think you need them. If you insist on using them, you will need to be aware of the side effects that can occur, and how to prevent them.

You will also need to put together a post cycle therapy, which will mean that you will need to use pharmacutical products, and so you begin to delve into the world of steroid use. Which is basically what you will be doing if you begin pro hormone use.


----------



## richtries1466867920 (Apr 2, 2004)

I agree with Mrhulahoop . . . you are no where near your genetic maximum, you have alot more to gain naturally before you start using anabolics, and dont be fooled by pro-hormones, they are basically steroids. I am an inch shorter than you and i weigh 13 stone (180 pounds), i don´t have a particularly big frame and i´m a hardgainer so gives you an idea. Also, if you do a cycle of anabolics now in the future you will find it much harder to gain naturally. And 150g protein is not enough even to maintain . . . to bulk you need 2-3g per pound of bodyweight, so in your case you need to be consuming min 300g, and the majority from real food not shakes. My advice is to spend more time on your diet and get that in check first, then if your still set on going down this road makesure you do a good amount of research before putting anything in your body. Check the link below for model diet . . .

UNoffical "How to Bulk" thread and sample diet... - Anabolic Steroids - Steroid.com / Anabolic Review Forums

p.s. i would also wait until at least 21 before anabolics.


----------



## Karl1466867948 (Oct 26, 2008)

Hey Guys

Thanks a lot for your advice. I think I will take your advice and stay off the prohormones for the moment and up my protein intake. It is something that I might consider in about a year or so when it becomes a lot harder to make gains.

Do you know where i can find out more about pro-hormones though as it still really interests even if im not going to take them.

Thanks again guys


----------



## richtries1466867920 (Apr 2, 2004)

Wise decision Karl . . . you´ve definately got alot more to gain naturally first. Try and get 6 meals in with at least 40g protein each (one of these can be your post workout shake), plus perhaps try some Kre-alkalyn from Extreme Nutrition, pretty good for a boost whilst in the gym, plus good value for money with m´chat discount.

have a look around that site in the link . . . plenty of info in the supplements section on ph´s. Dont compare to the real thing though imo.


----------



## Greg_dds (Dec 23, 2007)

**EDIT**

Gym Rat - The only thing separating you from being banned is me recalling my admin password.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

WTF???^^^^^^^

yeah put on a couple of stone before you indulge mate.

btw its your carbs you want to increase not protein.

get your protein intake right then adjust your cabs to suit(basically just adding oats nanas to your shakes.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Karl - as per what Cal said, just get eating and train hard


----------



## Karl1466867948 (Oct 26, 2008)

Hey guys

Thanks a lot for all your advice. I have upped what im eating a lot and i train 5 days a week so hopefully this will be enough. I will definitely wait quite a while before i look down the prohormone route again if at all.

One thing i know this isnt really the right forum but i never really feel that saw in my chest after i've trained it. I start off doing dumbell flye's decline and flat then move onto the bench press and do incline, flat and decline. I usually do about 4 sets of 8-10 reps before muscle failure. Am I doing anthing wrong? I get the same thing with my biceps, i do dumbell curl, dumbell curl (over a bench to prevent cheating) and hammer curls?

Thanks

karl


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Karl - how heavy are you training chest, and with how much volume?

Size comes with strength as a product of volume.

Get stronger each week and you will get bigger as you lift more.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

if youre genetically typical 5x aweek training will not allow you to put on size.

5x a week training is for AAS users mate and the genetically gifted...

you grow when you rest...


----------



## Karl1466867948 (Oct 26, 2008)

The weight i use is about the weight i can do between 8 - 10 reps with before temporary muscle failure. So about 20KG for dumbell flyers and about 70 for bench presss. Im not sure what the optimum number of reps is for growth? I am reasonably happy with the gains i've made but its jsut weird that I dont feel nearly as saw as i do in my other muscles, makes me think i could be growing quicker.

Im not sure 5x a week is to much becaue I split that into different body parts and make sure that i have at least 48 hours rest before I work that muscle again. I work chest + Back on mondays and Thursdays and arms + shoulders on tuesdays and fridays. Is that enough rest?

Are the exercises that I'm doign the best ones for these muslces?

Thanks for your help


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

5x a week is too much for youre typical trainer...

just cos youre training a diff body part doesnt mean youre resting enuff..the body part youve just trained previously is still recovering and trying to grow.


----------



## Karl1466867948 (Oct 26, 2008)

Ok cool. What is the optimum amount of training then?

cheers


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

thats down to the individual...and the volume and weight youre using..

heavier you go the more recovery you need...


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

iv found i seem to be gaining better on 3 days a week than i was training about 5 times a week. More isnt always best with somethings mate


----------



## Karl1466867948 (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi thanks for all your advice. I will consider reducing the amount of time I spend in the gym when i recover from this flu i've got! Doesnt really answer my question though because even when i havent been to the gym for a week and work on chest it wont be saw. Is there anything i can do to hit my chest harder?

Thanks in advance


----------



## mrhulahoop (Oct 29, 2006)

Doesn't seem to me to need to be hitting your chest harder. It doesn't neccissarily follow that the more of a battering you give your chest the stronger you get and the more you will grow. You dont want to over train, which is what will happen if you train lot (ie, many sets on too many days), not get enough rest and not eat enough.

Train three times a week, no more. Split your workout routine between those days. Stick to simple compound exercises (ones that target more than one body part) and work at increasing your strength in those exercises over a period of time. Sleep well, and eat well, and dont just copy people in your gym.

You need to learn how to increase your ability to lift heavier weights.


----------



## Karl1466867948 (Oct 26, 2008)

Ok cool will do.

Thanks a lot for all the advice


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

Check your form. If its bad your chest wont ever get enough. Also you dont have to be sore to grow.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Karl - wise decision re: PH's. Stick around learn a little first. Don't worry too much about one bodypart - post up your routine if you haven't already done so.


----------

